# My Demo



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/releases

If I ever get a record deal, I'd prob make some changes to Pulse, but this could be a solid album to record and go on tour with.

I'd like to add bass and drums. I'm open to adding a guitarist if I can find one I gel well with.


----------

